Ask HN: What is your weirdest secret YouTube addiction? - yotamoron
======
shanecleveland
Hot Wheel car restoration and customization:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnsnjDFdtULQ4ILpABYb9UQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnsnjDFdtULQ4ILpABYb9UQ)

I have absolutely no interest in doing this myself, but the guy does an
incredible job with the cars and videos. Simply relaxing to watch.

Tips from a Shipwright:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/TipsfromaShipWright](https://www.youtube.com/user/TipsfromaShipWright)

I have built a wooden boat and would love to do more. He is currently on his
second beginning-to-end project. Incredible skill. Fun to watch him work and
see the final product. Also well done videos (professionally produced by a
sponsor) and just a really pleasing personality.

~~~
yotamoron
I saw those videos (primitive technology) many times in the past - good stuff
indeed!

------
rejschaap
Primitive Technology:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA)

Just a guy in the woods making primitive huts and tools from scratch using
only natural material.

~~~
kotrunga
This ^

The editing in the videos is done well too. I'm amazed at some of the stuff
that guy builds.

------
thecupisblue
S I M P S O N W A V E is definitely my weirdest youtube "addiction".

~~~
bfuller
the one showing homer aging from a child to adult literally makes me tear up

~~~
dhoman
which one is that?

~~~
xashor
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uUz8nt522M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uUz8nt522M)

------
adenadel
I don't think it's that weird, but I love Binging with Babish

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJHA_jMfCvEnv-3kRjTCQXw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJHA_jMfCvEnv-3kRjTCQXw)

~~~
swah
He did lose some appeal by showing his face though :P

------
citrusui
Sorting algorithms:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPRA0W1kECg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPRA0W1kECg)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeoCbJPuvSE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeoCbJPuvSE)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9Ecb43qw98](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9Ecb43qw98)

------
indescions_2017
B Roll. This is the behind the scenes footage Hollywood studios provide. PR
for a film. Usually spliced in when broadcasting a celebrity interview to give
"atmosphere".

But I find the mega budget production aspects fascinating. Seeing the million
dollar DaVinci Resolve boards. The robotic Oculus camera cranes. As well as
the intricate stunt choreography and wire work for Guardians 2. The massive
alien ship interior sets for Arrival. The ballroom in Beauty and the Beast.

Another recent good one: Murder on the Orient Express. Istanbul's Sirkeci Rail
Station. And a snow bound cliff outside Vincovci. All recreated on London
sound stages. And shot in vintage large format Panavision 65mm analog film
cameras ;)

Behind The Scenes On Murder on the Orient Express

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH_R2OauWMk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH_R2OauWMk)

------
boghy8823
Videos of agricultural machines at work

~~~
techer
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vcJLybS8Lg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vcJLybS8Lg)

Without any music I love - thanks!

~~~
boghy8823
I know!! Music ruins the whole experience!

------
cease
I am absolutely riveted when watching wet shaving (think old school brush
lathering, safety razors, etc.) videos where guys just talk about their day
and shave. I am also really into wet shaving - so I guess it isn't weird on
that front. My partner initially thought it was weird though.

Two I would highly recommend:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/mfreedberg](https://www.youtube.com/user/mfreedberg)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/ChiCityTimelapse](https://www.youtube.com/user/ChiCityTimelapse)

------
RunawayGalaxy
Woodworking videos.

A channel that HN might appreciate is Matthias Wandel:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Matthiaswandel](https://www.youtube.com/user/Matthiaswandel)

------
Rjevski
Electronics and/or antique cars repairs, also urban exploration.

For electronics I would recommend Louis Rossmann
([https://www.youtube.com/user/rossmanngroup/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/rossmanngroup/videos)
), his videos are quite interesting regarding what's really happening in our
machines at a lower level and what makes them tick. He also has really good
advice (& rants) regarding life and business which is worth watching even if
you don't care about the actual repairs themselves.

For old car repairs I watch
[https://www.youtube.com/user/mustie1/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/mustie1/videos),
what this guy is doing is really quite cool.

Also I do enjoy quite a lot of urban exploring videos (the good ones, not the
CLICKBAIT GONE WRONG - usually if the title is in caps I don't even bother).

Other than that the usual pranks, fails (Fail Army), etc. Low quality I know
but if I fall back to that this means I've exhausted my backlog of good videos
and really don't care about what to watch anymore - I just need to kill time
or to have some background noise going.

------
013
Jeb Gardener (Great hydroponic gardening) -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5zdi4KM3ewwfYMNo_KnU0A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5zdi4KM3ewwfYMNo_KnU0A)

The Bryan Roper Science Channel (His related channels are also worth looking
at) -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChqEEMF8NKrAyGw815VKuZw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChqEEMF8NKrAyGw815VKuZw)

CNLohr (Hardware hacking) -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG7yIWtVwcENg_ZS-
nahg5g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG7yIWtVwcENg_ZS-nahg5g)

Clickspring (Clock/watch machining?) -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworsKCR-
Sx6R6-BnIjS2MA/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworsKCR-
Sx6R6-BnIjS2MA/videos)

Francis Higgins (Some funny videos, bit hit or miss) -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwDf5MzuhJlo7dtSPOlXkXA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwDf5MzuhJlo7dtSPOlXkXA)

DanielFromSL (Trolling in SecondLife and other online games) -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNa9i8ifGJRlK2yWgM9DcOA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNa9i8ifGJRlK2yWgM9DcOA)

TheCrafsMan (Home crafts that are soothing to watch) -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzsjHlc0WRwZYwlinsmtM4w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzsjHlc0WRwZYwlinsmtM4w)

MichaelCthulu (1Hr+ Long videos of swords being made) -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGca03sbLq7OUnXMdvRHyBQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGca03sbLq7OUnXMdvRHyBQ)

------
fiftyacorn
I don't know if its weird - but I love watching ships in stormy seas on
youtube

~~~
aryehof
What's really weird is that I was going to say watching ships in big seas,
only to find your response as the first answer! Quite spooky.

------
bfuller
Joey's World Tour

a rather obese, but extremely good natured and outgoing youtuber that
absolutely stuffs his face during food reviews. Most of the video is him
smacking while eating rather disgustingly.

Some of his videos are the literal definition of gluttony.

I love to watch his videos while cutting calories because it immediately makes
me lose my appetite.

I feel like such a bad person for doing this but it is rather effective.

~~~
ohquu
I didn't think I would see another fan on Hacker News! Woo woo woo woo!

------
CodeKommissar
As of right now: Kpop.

Last week I watched a video called 'Likey' by a Kpop group called Twice
because a channel I'm subscribed to was reacting to it, and now I'm hooked.

I thougth I wouldn't like it, but they seem so cute and happy, and I've found
that watching their videos is (in my case) a good way to relieve stress after
a long day of programming.

~~~
krapp
>I thougth I wouldn't like it, but they seem so cute and happy

It's best not to know how the sausage gets made when it comes to K-pop.

Also good: Blackpink, G-Dragon, 2ne1, f(x), Bang Yongguk

And ReactToTheK has classical music students doing Kpop reactions, adding a
bit of technical/music theory analysis.

~~~
CodeKommissar
> It's best not to know how the sausage gets made when it comes to K-pop.

Yeah I tough the same after a while, obviously is all an act, nobody can be so
cheerful 24/7 but I still enjoy the music videos and the funny compilations
hehe.

Thanks for the recommendations! I will check them later :)

------
celestialcheese
Old School Runescape videos. Don't even play the game, but it brings me some
nostalgia from times playing in 04-07 years.

------
adamnemecek
Possibly bobaepapa, two korean sisters that are like too adorable
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?t=3s&v=KTCQpjUrCe8](https://m.youtube.com/watch?t=3s&v=KTCQpjUrCe8)

------
LarryMade2
Bad old movies, may not be always youtube. But the Internet has given me the
ability to watch a lot of classic cinema drek.

Some examples - Queen Kong, Just Imagine (1930), Space Probe Taurus, Planet of
the Vampires

------
csa
Rosanna Pasino... especially the Nerdy Nummies stuff.

When she's a bit too peppy, I have to turn the volume down or off (it sounds
like the worst sort of baby talk to me), but the stuff she makes is amazing.

~~~
drewrv
My kids are into her and I like it enough to watch with them sometimes. At
first I rolled my eyes (mostly at the baby talk), after a few videos I was
impressed. Now having watched dozens of them, I'm really amazed at her
combination of creativity, artistic skills, attention to detail, and the
massive amount of labor she must put into everything from test recipes to
social media marketing. I barely cook and am uninterested in pop-culture but
she is weirdly an inspiration to me.

------
ourcat
Coding tutorials and product reviews in English by people who who don't
normally speak English. So much respect for them too.

------
eighthnate
Shoenice. It's quite a thing to watch someone down a fifth of vodka, whiskey,
gin and all assorted forms of liquor within a few seconds. Also, street
fights, paparazzi videos and just going down the youtube rabbit hole and
seeing where it takes me. Though youtube rabbit hole was a lot more fun before
youtube decided to censor everything.

------
raphlinus
Chyrosran's mechanical keyboard reviews and teardowns. YouTube's
recommendation algorithm always shows me a new video when it's posted, and
it's not wrong. I'm a fan of mechanical kb's (typing this on a Topre Type
Heaven), but this particular tuber also has a great voice and presentation.

------
godot
Over the years I went through a few:

\- Batsu games (no-laugh game shows from Japan. Search for it, the first
result is a reddit link with list of episodes)

\- Angry Video Game Nerd episodes (I love old school nintendo games)

\- DBZ-Tubers (mostly started watching because of DBZ making a resurgence with
DBSuper)

------
heavenlyblue
A game we played with a friend of mine: the idea is to start with the
recommended videos and then continue with all of the random stuff that goes as
suggested videos (but never repeating anything you had already watched). We
call it "YouTube TV".

------
Rzor
White noise videos.

Recently I've been listening to this one a lot:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WbEGmghn_jo](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WbEGmghn_jo)
(Airplane jet engine)

------
krapp
Japanese TV dumps - usually dumped by sketchy clickfarm channels and then
quickly taken down. I don't speak or read Japanese but I still find them
entertaining.

------
mslate
The Delray Misfits:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/DelDrew](https://www.youtube.com/user/DelDrew)

------
ignawin
Youtube Poops and Shreds. Two art forms of upmost beauty.

~~~
twic
YouTube Poop feels like it descends spiritually from YTMND to me. YTMND was
the best:

[https://everything2.com/user/yadrisil/writeups/You%2527re+th...](https://everything2.com/user/yadrisil/writeups/You%2527re+the+man+now%252C+dog%2521)

------
throwaway79
BDSM. Yeah this'll get flagged but its true.

------
jgowdy
Air traffic control audio. I have absolutely nothing to do with aerospace or
flying.

------
partisan
Rap battles.

~~~
noddy1
shuffle-t and marlow?

~~~
bitcoinmoney
iron solomon, diz, pat stay, qp, qleen paper (other qp) etc.. grind time kotd
smack

------
techer
ASMR

------
csouth
Creepypasta, battle rap, and ASMR.

------
wizzerking
PSY - GANGNAM STYLE GANGNAM STYLE (강남스타일) Waveya

------
mbrodersen
CNC videos.

